# Hive being hijacked



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

I have noticed that I have different kinds of bees taking over my hive. They are not honey bees. They look a bit like a wasp. Yesterday, I found a LOT of my bees dead at the entrance.

I will open it up tomorrow.

Any ideas what's happening here and anything I can do?

This is one of the invaders...

Sorry the pic is so small. I took it with my ipad. I'll get better pics tomorrow


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like it is probably a beewolf. That's a wasp which preys on bees. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beewolf

Martin


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't see your picture very well, but wanted to say that European hornets also eat honey bees. We had a hive that had built its paper nest inside a round bale of hay and it devastated the honey bees that were out near the hay bales. We did away with the hay bale and thus, the hive, but not before hubby suffered a couple of very, very painful stings. But I think if you had european hornets, you'd know because they are huge! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_hornet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vespa_crabro_germana_with_prey_Richard_Bartz_Crop.jpg


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Try reducing the entrance to 1 or 2 bee spaces and put up a wasp trap near the hive.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I've noticed yellow jackets hanging around my beehives. The smell of Goldenrod honey is in the air, and I've seen yellow jackets going into the hive where ever they can - cracks between the hives or the hive entrance.

I watched one yellow jacket time and again light at the entrance and attempt to go in, but a honeybee went after it. It flew but then came right back to the entrance and tried it again.

I would think if yellow jackets and honeybees got into a tussle, it's very possible the yellow jacket could sting the honey bee to death. Seal up all cracks and reduce the entrance.


----------

